# Cantaloupe



## Boz (Sep 12, 2010)

Can bunnies eat cantaloupe? I searched and I can't find it on safe or unsafe lists.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2010)

as far as we know it's safe.


----------



## Runestonez (Sep 12, 2010)

We tried feeding it to our guys...some ate it and the others didn't like getting their wiskers wet/dirty! lol

Not sure if the rinds are good for them or not...we peeled ours!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2010)

My guys like it, rinds and all.


----------



## Boz (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'll have to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Boz (Sep 15, 2010)

Gave the buns each a little piece tonight. They were in love!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, Cantaloupe is safe, most melons are to my knowledge.

Brought some Watermelon home for Snuff, he's never had it, he didn't like it, hee. Strange bunner. I think he nibbled when we were away from him though.

And Boz? That prof pic is awesome!


----------



## Boz (Sep 15, 2010)

Hehe little stinker! 

And thanks!!


----------



## DebsBuns (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine love fruit salads once in a great while. When I make myself one, the buns and the pigs and rats all get a bit of any fruit I use. They seem to eat most of it. Especially watermelon and cantaloupe.


----------

